# Costs of A Rescue



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Been looking at GR rescues for maybe a buddy/sister for Deaglan. Saw 3 pups in rescues in my state for $850 - $950. 1 - 2 yr old pups, owner surrendered, already neutered/spayed, HW negative, no behavior issues (other then typical GR stuff), no other physical concerns. 
Why the $950?


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

It seems like a lot. In Australia the cost of a golden rescue is typically around $450-500 from a specialist golden rescue. I understand that some dogs need an awful lot of money spent on them and money coming in would be amortized over them all. Goldens are so popular that I am sure the young ones are snapped up even at that price.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tennyson*



Tennyson said:


> Been looking at GR rescues for maybe a buddy/sister for Deaglan. Saw 3 pups in rescues in my state for $850 - $950. 1 - 2 yr old pups, owner surrendered, already neutered/spayed, HW negative, no behavior issues (other then typical GR stuff), no other physical concerns.
> Why the $950?


I know that rescues spend lots of money on their rescues. Most rescues here in Illinois charge anywhere from $250-$350. Perhaps there aren't as many Goldens that age available to adopt, and that is the reason for the higher adoption fee.

If you decide to do a rescue, I would look at it as a donation to a life-saving cause.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rescue Adoption fees vary per area, similar to how the price of a pup from a Breeder varies. In comparison to what the adoption fees are in my area, that is high. 

There could be several different factors that determine the Rescue Group's Adoption fees-the cost of Veterinarian care where they are located, the amount of Vet care a dog requires, perhaps the Rescue had to board a dog if there were no foster homes available, maybe a dog needed some training for a behavioral issue. 

Does the Rescue break down what their cost is per dog that comes into Rescue? Some of the Group's post it on their website. 

Adopt a Golden Atlanta has this info posted on their website on their Home page-

Adopt a Golden Atlanta - Golden Retriever Rescue Organization Serving the Southeast



> Dogs rescued-3,644, average cost per dog-$1,341.00


Perhaps the particular dog(s) you're interested in may not have had $950.00 in expenses, but maybe they had other dogs in Rescue that had medical expenses that far exceeded that amount. As you can see from AGA's info, their average cost per dog is $1, 341.00, their adopt fees are as follows:



> Adopting a Golden Retriever through Adopt a Golden Atlanta - Golden Retriever Rescue Organization Serving the Southeast
> 
> Purebred pups under 1 year old = $600.
> 
> ...


To give you an example, when I adopted my Bridge girl, she had Stage 3 HW. I did a foster to adopt of her while she was being treated for HW. The Rescue paid for her treatments, once she completed them and was cleared medically, I officially adopted her. My adoption fee was $200 9 years ago. Her Vet bills exceeded $2000.00 just for the Heartworm treatment, it did not include her initial Intake Exam, bringing her up to date on all her vaccinations, and spaying her, the blood work that was done at the Intake exam, her spay, shots, microchipping, etc., that all was an additional $450 9 years ago. 

Rescues ask for an Adoption to help cover the costs of medical expenses for dogs they take into their Rescues. Here in NC and in a lot of the Southern States it is very rare that a dog that comes into a Rescue Group is HW negative and they may have other medical problems.

The adoption fees the Rescue asks for usually doesn't come anywhere close to what they may have had to spend on a dog to get it healthy and ready to become available for adoption. The Rescues are 501 (C) 3 non profits, they are not making money from the adoption fees, and in most cases are not even covering their expenses on each dog. Once in a great while a Group may get a dog into Rescue that is an owner surrender where the dog is current on their Vaccinations, on HW and flea/tick prevention, altered, but it doesn't happen very often. It's a very rare occurrence. 

The adoption fees as I said are to help cover the expenses of Vet care for each dog. I use to Volunteer with a GR Rescue before it closed down here in NC, it was the group I adopted my girl from. Rescues rely on donations, grants, and fundraisers to raise funds to pay for the Vet care of the dogs they take into Rescue. The Adoption fees they ask for is only a small portion of what it costs a group to get a dog ready for adoption. The foster families are not reimbursed for their expenses, dog food, treats, gas to take the dogs to the Vet or to Meet and greets. I never received any type of compensation for the amount of gas I used to pull a dog from a shelter then transport it to meet another Volunteer to take the dog to the Vet clinic for it's Intake exam or for the amount of time I put in to help the Rescue. Everyone who helps a Rescue is a Volunteer they are not compensated in any way, they do it because they care about the dogs in need, everything is done for the dogs. 

Those adoption fees are used strictly to cover Vet care.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I've thought about his too, glad to have answers here. "Once in a great while a Group may get a dog into Rescue that is an owner surrender where the dog is current on their Vaccinations, on HW and flea/tick prevention, altered, but it doesn't happen very often. It's a very rare occurrence." This one seems to be the most logical. I have tried to help out a bit with some rehoming situations and from what little I have seen, you would be SHOCKED at how many 'good homes' don't get regular vet care for their dogs and do the simple stuff like heart worm prevention without gaps. I couldn't believe it. Especially because I live in the south and we have mosquitos nearly year round. People are just lazy. So I absolutely believe that those fees must cover expenses for 90% of the dogs placed who need some sort of attention due to neglect. It also makes sense to me that it might help weed out people who don't have the resources to give a dog basic vet care. I have learned the hard way that an overnight at the emergency vet runs $500 in just over 12 hours of care. Ouch.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Short answer is - because people will pay it.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Regardless whether you adopt a dog from a rescue or buy one from a breeder, the fees associated with that are not specific to that one dog. Most of the rescues around here rely on donations and adoption fees to be able to continue saving lives, most charge a specific adoption fee, regardless of breed, for the dogs in their care, (though it does seem that breed specific rescues do charge higher adoption fees.) That fee is not specific to that one dog, some dogs come in needing 'basic' medical care, (vaccinations and altering) others come in needing treatment for injuries, infections or diseases, or expensive and extensive surgeries (broken legs, amputations due to injury, or hip surgeries) that can run into thousands of dollars. for a rescue.

Realistically, if rescues were to apply adoption fees on a case by case basis, the chances of a dog who has a major surgery, or expensive treatment for illness or disease are slim to none. They have try to spread out the over all costs of keeping and treating large numbers of dogs, in an effort to find financial balance, (most rescues (around here) run in the 'red') and give them all an equal chance to get the care they need and in finding their forever homes.

Why a rescue would charge that much for an adoption fee is a question only they can answer, however, most rescues are realistic and 'fair' with the adoptions fees that they charge.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree with Carolina Mom with the cost offset of rescue organizations and the prices you mentioned seem extraordinarily high to me also.

IMO here in the Northeast unless you are already pre approved or have adopted from the major rescue organizations up here before they don't bother with new applications. Lack of Goldens and time finding them oh so perfect homes plays a big part.

Sad but true IMO. Countless stories I know of. Perfect homes of people I know of personally that fit every criteria. They had Goldens before, no kids, fenced in yard but the wait can take years. I am dogless but wouldn't even bother trying. Every golden whether young or a senior with issues finds a home quickly from a pre approved list.

Goldens are far and few in between in rescue up here and as Megora mentioned many people will gladly pay, but 950 is over the top. 500 max I see for a young adult in the big rescues up here if you get lucky.

 Many in that waiting time of a year or two that truly want to rescue will get a Golden from a reputable breeder for 3x more. Shorter time than getting a rescue and they get a reputable breeder pup that might beat the odds in health over time.

I have nothing against rescues organizations up here. I think they do a great job. Volunteers spend so much time and care so much. They do not get enough credit.

Something so wrong up here IMO though. Really bothers me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree that only that specific Rescue can answer the question as to why their adoption fee is a certain amount, but it may be due to their Vet care costs. 

Just as with Doctors, most areas have what is called "Customary and reasonable" charges, these are charges for certain services at a Dr. such as the office visit, blood work, exams, etc. Vets and Dentist follow the same guide lines. If you've ever looked at your EOB from our health insurance provider, the Ins. co. pays a portion of what they consider to be Customary and reasonable charges. If the charged amount is over what they consider to be Customary and Reasonable, they pay what they have agreed or consider to be that amount to that specific provider. The policy holder has to pay the overage. 

Adoption fees vary per area just as Breeder prices do in any given area. As well as Rescue Groups have every right to screen their applicants and refuse to adopt to any individual they feel does not meet their specific adoption requirements. They try to make the best possible match of the adopter with the dogs that are available with the applicant's lifestyle to ensure a forever home for the dog. Don't most breeders do the same? They screen their puppy buyers, are selective which homes they place their pups in to ensure they have the best possible home.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I know what rescue this is referring to and this is a very large rescue that has employed staff on hand, that I'm sure contributes to the cost of adopting a golden compared to small rescues that or more or less volunteer only. As well as some of the other issues discussed previously that also add to the cost of adoption no matter what rescue they may come from


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

While I agree that the $950 seems quite high I think it depends on the area of the country as well as the organization from which you adopt. We have had many rescue dogs. One of the goldens we rescued was from a Humane Society. The cost was $250 10 years ago and that included spaying, micro chip and vaccinations (except Lyme). Two years ago we adopted a Dutch Shepherd for our adult daughter. The fee was $500. It did not include neutering or vaccinations and, upon the first vet check it was discovered that the dog had apparently been severely beaten by a prior owner and had multiple broken bones in his rear leg which had healed improperly. We paid over $4,000.00 for an othropedic surgeon to fix the poor boy's leg (he basically re-built it) and the rescue did refund half of the fee since they admitted he was probably not adoptable in the condition he was in without surgery and the rescue group could not afford to have the surgery done. My coonhound was a rescue. He was free because he had been in foster care for 5 years and they couldn't find anyone to adopt him as he is gun shy and has a very strong prey drive where cats are concerned. Jack was current on all vaccinations, had been neutered and we were provided with 1 year of heartworm meds. We later made a substantial anonymous donation to that rescue. So in my experience the cost is all over the board and I think it greatly depends on the organization and it's priorities.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.
6 month old pup - $940.
6 month - 5 yrs. - $850.
6 month - 5 yrs. - $1550. (2 dogs)
Senior - $460.
13 yrs. and older $275.

Still think those prices are high.
Then you do some background on a particular 5013c and view annual revenue (over a million) and administrative expenses and the 12 sitting on the board of directors and their investment funds and it gets loftier for the sake of a better word.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

The price paid for an adoption fee, for many of the dogs in rescue, is nothing compared to the 'price' they have paid that has ultimately landed them in need of rescue in the first place. One of my rescues I paid a $250 adoption fee, the other was $300 but I can honestly that has been 'paid back' a thousand times over and they are 'priceless' to me, can't imagine my life without them. 

It is pretty hard to place a dollar value on a life, are some dogs 'worth' more than others - I don't think so. They all deserve to live happy, healthy lives, in good homes that will give them the lives they deserve.


----------

